# Question sir , EOS-M or EOS SL-1



## surapon (Nov 29, 2013)

Dear Teachers and all of my friends.
Yes, I already have 4 EOS big bodies and So many EF Lenses. My question is = I want Small Camera Body that I can use with very small lens( Pancake Lens) , Yes to go to Red Square or the Place ( In the Night time at the Place with many Bad people-Who want our Camera gears) ,that they not let we use the Professional Camera and Professional Lens like White L Lens.
Yes, If I buy EOS-M Plus The Lens converter--That almost the Same Cost as EOS-SL-1
The question is = EOS-M + Lens Converter OR EOS SL 1 ?---Which one better handler, and how about the Quality of Picture from Functions/ Controls systems of camera body.
Thanks you, Sir.
Surapon

PS, Yes, Sir, I still use My Point and Shoot Olympus FE 300, 14 MP, Super tiny camera, and Canon SX160IS 16 MP.---In my pocket all the times.---Yes, For the most convenient, Olympus will fit in my shirt pocket.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 29, 2013)

This is a perfect case to look at Fuji X-series. 

I'm currently shooting with Fuji X100s, best IQ in crop, fastest AF, and awesome compact retro body style. Couldn't ask for more, except 35mm sensor.

-------
correction: fastest AF in mirrorless world


----------



## surapon (Nov 29, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> This is a perfect case to look at Fuji X-series.
> 
> I'm currently shooting with Fuji X100s, best IQ in crop, fastest AF, and awesome compact retro body style. Couldn't ask for more, except 35mm sensor.



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Dylan777.
Yes, Sir, One of my Good Photographer friend tell me about this Awesome Fuji X100s too, He use them in every days.

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/fujifilm-x100s

I will think about this good comment, Sir.
Thanks again
Surapon


----------



## Ruined (Nov 29, 2013)

Of these two cameras, the Rebel SL1 no contest. While the EOS-M is interesting, I feel it has too many issues for serious work. Plus, the lens ecosystem is too small and if you are going to use an adapter you might as well just get the SL1.

But one thing to ask, is the SL1 really *that* smaller than say a 6D with a pancake? Because a 6D with a pancake will produce significantly better results at night than an SL1 or an EOS-M. Also note that a pancake on a 6D gives you a normal 40mm lens, while a pancake on crop gives you a weird halfway between normal and tele lens.

Unless you just want all of the gear to be lower value, in which case I'd say *SL1 + 28mm f/2.8 IS USM*. That will approximate the field of view of a 40mm on FF and is also a higher quality lens - while not being much larger than the pancake. The IS will help with certain scenarios at night, too.


----------



## WPJ (Nov 29, 2013)

If you want,a dslr experience get the sl1, I have played with it and I was very surprised how snappy it was for that it is.

now if you want to have to screen,shoot ot live view all of tue time get the M,,

or go for both this way you get to choose when you go out that day or night.

btw, if you have sone extra funds, you can order me up a lens, or get your self a new one and send me you old one is hip grad your 400 f2.8 mark I to a 2 and I'll hold on to your mark I.

I could also hold in to a series of lenses for you when you travel to north America. You stick them with me, this way you don't have the issues with travelling with so much glass, I'll drop them off at your hotel when you arrive easy breazy.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 30, 2013)

Since you already have two Point and Shoot cameras, the size of EOS M + lens adapter can not replace them, because it does not fit in your pocket. If it will not fit in your pocket, then SL1 + small primes takes advantage. Honestly, I would not use EOS M without a viewfinder for me to put my eye.


----------



## bholliman (Nov 30, 2013)

It really depends on the size of compact system you are looking for and if you will be shooting any action or rapidly moving objects. As Ruined pointed out, the SL1 with small prime (say 28mm 2.8 IS as Ruined recommended) really isn't that much smaller than a 6D with a 40 pancake mounted. 

http://camerasize.com/compact/#380.345,448.288,351.349,ha,t

The EOS-M is considerably smaller than the SL1, its especially compact with the 22/2 prime attached. While the M doesn't fit in a pants pocket, it will fit nicely in a coat/jacket pocket or in a belt pack. I sold my P&S S100 when I got the M since for me the M is small enough to carry whenever I want a small/light/inconspicuous kit. As long as you won't be shooting any action or rapidly moving objects, the M will do fine. If you are OK with a larger mini-DSLR size camera, the SL1 has the advantage of controls similar to your larger EOS bodies and has a better and quicker AF system.


----------



## surapon (Nov 30, 2013)

Ruined said:


> Of these two cameras, the Rebel SL1 no contest. While the EOS-M is interesting, I feel it has too many issues for serious work. Plus, the lens ecosystem is too small and if you are going to use an adapter you might as well just get the SL1.
> 
> But one thing to ask, is the SL1 really *that* smaller than say a 6D with a pancake? Because a 6D with a pancake will produce significantly better results at night than an SL1 or an EOS-M. Also note that a pancake on a 6D gives you a normal 40mm lens, while a pancake on crop gives you a weird halfway between normal and tele lens.
> 
> Unless you just want all of the gear to be lower value, in which case I'd say *SL1 + 28mm f/2.8 IS USM*. That will approximate the field of view of a 40mm on FF and is also a higher quality lens - while not being much larger than the pancake. The IS will help with certain scenarios at night, too.



Thank you, Sir, Dear Ruined.
Yes, A lot of Think for me , Now Because Some of CR. post say that the New EOS-M with view Finder will come in the market very soon, May be the first Quarter of 2014 ??
Yes, Sir, That will be easy decision for me.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 30, 2013)

WPJ said:


> If you want,a dslr experience get the sl1, I have played with it and I was very surprised how snappy it was for that it is.
> 
> now if you want to have to screen,shoot ot live view all of tue time get the M,,
> 
> ...



Yes, Sir, Dear WPJ.
Yes, The More I think, The More I want to buy Both Camera, May be SL-1 First, and Wait for EOS-M MK II with View Finder in the early of 2014.
Sorry, Sir, You might be the second or third in line, My equipments that I not use now, will be handle to my Son and My Daughter---Ha, Ha, Ha, And My Super Old Canon 20 D, and Canon 1DS MK I---I might donate to the Local Community College in Photography Class, for the Poor Studen can use in the Classes.
Nice to talk to you Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 30, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Since you already have two Point and Shoot cameras, the size of EOS M + lens adapter can not replace them, because it does not fit in your pocket. If it will not fit in your pocket, then SL1 + small primes takes advantage. Honestly, I would not use EOS M without a viewfinder for me to put my eye.



Good Saturday Morning, Sir, Dear My Teacher, Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
Yes, Sir, I already go to Use 5 shots of SL1, And I love for the size plus Good, Not Great Handling Grip, Yes, Sir---The way with Big EF Lenses and Pancake Lens that I already have, This SL1 will be my First Choice for smaller body, And I will get EOS-M MK II ( with View Finder, as your suggestion) too---No, Sir, I hate to look in to LCD---Which very difficult to judge that the Right AF on the Model's Eyes.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon.
Yes, I still use my both P& S. pocket Cameras.


----------



## surapon (Nov 30, 2013)

bholliman said:


> It really depends on the size of compact system you are looking for and if you will be shooting any action or rapidly moving objects. As Ruined pointed out, the SL1 with small prime (say 28mm 2.8 IS as Ruined recommended) really isn't that much smaller than a 6D with a 40 pancake mounted.
> 
> http://camerasize.com/compact/#380.345,448.288,351.349,ha,t
> 
> The EOS-M is considerably smaller than the SL1, its especially compact with the 22/2 prime attached. While the M doesn't fit in a pants pocket, it will fit nicely in a coat/jacket pocket or in a belt pack. I sold my P&S S100 when I got the M since for me the M is small enough to carry whenever I want a small/light/inconspicuous kit. As long as you won't be shooting any action or rapidly moving objects, the M will do fine. If you are OK with a larger mini-DSLR size camera, the SL1 has the advantage of controls similar to your larger EOS bodies and has a better and quicker AF system.




Thank you, Sir, Dear Mr. bholliman.
I agree with you 120%, And I will get SL1 very soon, that can use with my EF Lenses with out the Lens Adapter like EOS-M With make the camera Bigger. Plus good Small grip to handle with the Big L Lenses too.
Yes, Plus I will buy EOS-M MK III the early of Year 2014, If They come with View Finder----Well, My 65 Years old Eyes do not like to look at the 3 Inches LCD screen.
Have a great Saturday , Sir.
Surapon


----------



## bholliman (Nov 30, 2013)

surapon said:


> Yes, Plus I will buy EOS-M MK III the early of Year 2014, If They come with View Finder----Well, My 65 Years old Eyes do not like to look at the 3 Inches LCD screen.
> Have a great Saturday , Sir.
> Surapon



+1 My eyes are not that good either, looking forward to the addition of a EVF in the next version of the M.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 4, 2013)

Now we know that the expected EOS M 2 is a minor update,  and you can choose between SL1 buy now, or wait indefinitely for a hypothetical M EOS 3 with future hypothetical lenses. ??? :-[ :-X


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Dec 4, 2013)

The SL1 is a marvelous "little" camera if you have small hands. The EOS-M is still a turkey, even at close out
sales prices. Pay your money, take your chances.


----------



## surapon (Dec 5, 2013)

bholliman said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Plus I will buy EOS-M MK III the early of Year 2014, If They come with View Finder----Well, My 65 Years old Eyes do not like to look at the 3 Inches LCD screen.
> ...




Thanks you, Sir, Dear bholliman ----No , Canon do not put Viewfinder on EOS-M MK II----No more EOS-M for me.
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 5, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Now we know that the expected EOS M 2 is a minor update,  and you can choose between SL1 buy now, or wait indefinitely for a hypothetical M EOS 3 with future hypothetical lenses. ??? :-[ :-X



Dear Teacher.
No more EOS-M MK II for me, And the more I think, No EOS- SL1 neither, Too small for my Big Hand---Now, I just wait for EOS 3D = 36 MP in 2014-----Ha, Ha, Ha, or 1DS MK IV = 36 MP. with EF 50 mm F/ 1.0 L MK II---Dream, Dream and Dream
Have a great night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 5, 2013)

dickgrafixstop said:


> The SL1 is a marvelous "little" camera if you have small hands. The EOS-M is still a turkey, even at close out
> sales prices. Pay your money, take your chances.




Thanks you, Sir, Dear Mr. dickgrafixstop.
You are right, My big hand are for Canon 1DS= Should be 1DS MK IV = 36 MP in 2014, Or 3D = 36 MP in 2014 too.
Thanks again , Sir, Nice to talk to you.
Surapon


----------



## WPJ (Dec 5, 2013)

surapon said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...




it is a cute,little camera...put the 40mm on it and it will daily fit in a jacket,pocket


----------



## surapon (Dec 6, 2013)

WPJ said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > bholliman said:
> ...


----------

